# I am Prince



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (11 August 2013)

I thought i'd start a new thread (new beginnings and all that) however the previous thread can be found here:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?614006-This-has-gone-on-too-long

I'm going to take some photographs of prince to document his progress every week.
So heres the start.



















I also got his passport. Gutted because the sire isn't on there but i'm going to do some digging.
Here's the info for anyone that wants to dig themselves. Bear in mind the spelling mistakes are not mine but what is officially written!

Name: Prine (Partricks Diamond Dream) *Assuming this is Prince (Patricks Diamond Dream)*
Height: 16.2hh
Colour: Bay
Breed: Anglo Arab
Sire:
Dam: Ambers Dream
Date of Foaling: 14/05/1995
Place where bred: Aldham
Breeder: Mill Race Stables
Freezemark: 6DH4


----------



## lelly (11 August 2013)

Poor lad. He's gorgeous and deserves a good home with you. Well done.


----------



## Feathered (11 August 2013)

Fab! Really looking forward to updates and seeing him improve


----------



## Tobiano (11 August 2013)

oh bless him! He is so thin.  So glad he is with you now Jessi!


----------



## atropa (11 August 2013)

Poor guy! He looks reasonably happy and healthy now despite his condition, must know he's in good hands


----------



## DabDab (11 August 2013)

It will be great to see his progress - I read the last thread after you had got him but didn't comment, it's a really great thing you've done for him.


----------



## Girlracer (11 August 2013)

Poor boy, he looks worse in these photos than the originals you posted. Can't wait to see what some TLC and good grub does for him.


----------



## Amymay (11 August 2013)

Contact the Breeders, Jess.  They should be able to fill in the blanks for you.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (11 August 2013)

amymay said:



			Contact the Breeders, Jess.  They should be able to fill in the blanks for you.
		
Click to expand...

No contact details and nothing comes up on google. I'm relatively close to aldham and it doesn't come up on the local searches 
Only Ambers Dream i can find is a Throughbred Racer from austraila


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (11 August 2013)

Well done for helping him so far. He is a lovely lad by the looks of things, I'm sure he will reward your kindness 100 fold. Good Luck for you future together.


----------



## Po Knee (11 August 2013)

Poor chap. But think how fabulous he will be with some meat on his bones 

I look forward to further updates. I don't doubt the next one will show the beginnings of an improvement.


----------



## DabDab (11 August 2013)

try this site: http://www.alanjarvis.co.uk/stables.htm


----------



## bonny (11 August 2013)

He looks like a tb to me, not an anglo arab.....


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (11 August 2013)

DabDab said:



			try this site: http://www.alanjarvis.co.uk/stables.htm

Click to expand...

Thank you, I've emailed but i don't think its the right one.
Aldham is close to colchester and Mill Race Nurseries is a big, popular garden shop. Maybe its a stable close by but if it is they don't advertise


----------



## ladyt25 (11 August 2013)

Didn't catch the end of the previous thread but think I recall some of the story anyway. Hopefully, with some decent care he'll look a totally different horse in no time.

Worringly though, I saw a horse at a show last week (doing the showjumping) with a rump not dissimilar to that in your picture. In addition, the poor horse had some big lump of a rider on him too


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 August 2013)

Jessi&Magic said:



			Only Ambers Dream i can find is a Throughbred Racer from austraila
		
Click to expand...




bonny said:



			He looks like a tb to me, not an anglo arab.....
		
Click to expand...

That could be the dam. Anglo's only need a minimum of 12.5% arab blood IIRC.


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (11 August 2013)

Poor lad he's so thin. He's very lucky that you kept pushing the owner to do something, I can't imagine how awful he would look in winter if he stayed in the same ownership, well done you!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (11 August 2013)

You've done a wonderful thing - wishing you and Prince lots of happy times together


----------



## BlackRider (11 August 2013)

Bless him 

I look forwards to lots more pics of him


----------



## star26 (11 August 2013)

Yey more Prince pics! Will be great to follow his progress!


----------



## Big Ben (11 August 2013)

Joining the Prince fan club on this thread!


----------



## cally6008 (11 August 2013)

Contact Farmkey .. They should be able to tell you where he was done, what year and possibly what his name was at the time 
And may be able to forward your details to previous owners to trace his history


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (11 August 2013)

A huge well done to you! Looking forward to updates and photos


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (11 August 2013)

Hello! You can guess where i've been all day 
Today Prince had a wormer. EquiMax at the advice of the wormer dispenser.
He also had his mane pulled and a small detol wipeover. Pictures later, i forgot! He was ecstatic to see the other horses again!


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (11 August 2013)

bonny said:



			He looks like a tb to me, not an anglo arab.....
		
Click to expand...

Here's a picture of him in full fattness. I think he looks cleaveland bay.








cally6008 said:



			Contact Farmkey .. They should be able to tell you where he was done, what year and possibly what his name was at the time 
And may be able to forward your details to previous owners to trace his history
		
Click to expand...

He was done with the previous owner. He'd had him since a 10 month old colt so really its just the breeder, him and now me!



Maria13 said:



			A huge well done to you! Looking forward to updates and photos 

Click to expand...

Thank you very very much everyone, but I'm certain you all would have done it in my shoes!


----------



## ebonyallen (11 August 2013)

Well done you, that is a fantastic thing you have done. What a lucky horse Prince is now to have been given a second chance with you. Every horse deserves to be truly loved and cared for and at long last Prince has got his chance. Look forward to seeing more updates on the pair of you :biggrin3:


----------



## TandD (11 August 2013)

i do think you have the righ mare there

http://www.pedigreequery.com/ambers+dream

if so your boy has a sibling
http://www.pedigreequery.com/better+than+ever
who also has offspring
http://www.ascotbloodstock.com.au/reports/BLACK AMBER.pdf

who is the passport by??? some times you can look up their records!

EDIT! the sibling's father... serheed... looks quite a bit like you boy.......


----------



## MrsMozart (11 August 2013)

He is gorgeous 

You are indeed a star m'duck


----------



## Holding (11 August 2013)

I knew he wasn't that old! Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures as he gets better.


----------



## Po Knee (11 August 2013)

Jessi&Magic said:



			Hello! You can guess where i've been all day 
Today Prince had a wormer. EquiMax at the advice of the wormer dispenser.
He also had his mane pulled and a small detol wipeover. Pictures later, i forgot! He was ecstatic to see the other horses again!
		
Click to expand...

Is it later yet? We need pics of the boy


----------



## cambrica (11 August 2013)

You should be so proud of yourself. I think what you have done for Prince is incredible, now he has you and you him, what a perfect ending 
I can't wait to see your updates and photo's as everyone of them will brighten my day


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (11 August 2013)

TandD said:



			i do think you have the righ mare there

http://www.pedigreequery.com/ambers+dream

if so your boy has a sibling
http://www.pedigreequery.com/better+than+ever
who also has offspring
http://www.ascotbloodstock.com.au/reports/BLACK AMBER.pdf

who is the passport by??? some times you can look up their records!

EDIT! the sibling's father... serheed... looks quite a bit like you boy.......
		
Click to expand...

You are magic! Passport is a generic PETID Horse Passport. Nothing like any of the breed specific ones i've ever had. I'l Upload a picture of the only page in the book.



Po Knee said:



			Is it later yet? We need pics of the boy 

Click to expand...

I took some but with his shortened mane it makes him look even worse, then again i've always had natural ponies. I took a video of him trotting up but its entirely out of focus! I'll upload them anyway but i wish i'd left his mane alone!


ETA I'm going out to trot up in focus, i really cant see anything from that vid.


----------



## zaminda (11 August 2013)

Have you tried contacting the arab horse society? Its odd if he is anglo that he wasn't properly registered, they may have records of him including his sire. I have found them quite helpful before.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (11 August 2013)

New haircut






Passport






As a yearling






Trotting up
http://youtu.be/yMDm8ZY5y74

Free trotting
http://youtu.be/qDUR4oAwsN0

Theres sharper eyes on here than mine so if you any lameness or conformational issue please let me know


----------



## Po Knee (11 August 2013)

He has such a kind eye. Personally I can't see any lameness, although I am by no means an expert


----------



## ridefast (11 August 2013)

Oooh I didn't realise you'd got him! Hooray! So happy, he's got such a nice face


----------



## starryeyed (11 August 2013)

I'm so excited to see him looking and feeling his best again, he's such a lucky boy - looks happier already!


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (12 August 2013)

Spoke to ex wife of owner.

His sire is Creator a racehorse and full tb, dam was the one mentioned above, the australian ambers dream racehorse who was anglo arab.

A quick google of creator and his sire mill reef bring up some famous horses!


----------



## Emilieu (12 August 2013)

http://www.oldfriendsequine.org/horses/creator-11.html

Creator lives here with my boy's sire  You can follow them on Facebook and get regular pics (sorry if you knew this already I just recognised the name from Facey!) 
Gorgeous boy, so lucky to have found you. Look forward to more pics.


----------



## TandD (12 August 2013)

heres a bit more info on the stallion

http://www.racingpost.com/horses/ho...=horse_race_record&bottomHorseTabs=horse_form - race form
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...e&h=CREATOR&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l= - pedigree
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...red=Standard&x2=n&username=&password=&x=0&y=0 - some more siblings!!! though id expect more seeing he was standing at stud in asia

apparently he was the last foal born to mill reef....but it looks like the first foal of the dam chalon! 
chalon also had 7 wins!


----------



## nikkimariet (12 August 2013)

He's landed on his feet with you, lucky chap. There aren't many people who would show the same kindness xxx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 August 2013)

Jess you have done an amazing thing...Im definitely here to join the Prince fan club &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (12 August 2013)

Aww I think he looks sweet with his mane pulled. And what a lucky boy he is now.


----------



## jcberry (12 August 2013)

This is such a happy ending (beginning!!) can't wait to follow the progress!


----------



## Chunkie (13 August 2013)

So glad he has a good home with you.


----------



## Amymay (13 August 2013)

Jess, I think you should start on online diary on his progress.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (13 August 2013)

amymay said:



			Jess, I think you should start on online diary on his progress.
		
Click to expand...

Where can i start an online diary and how often should i contribute? I would update with pictures daily but i dont want to hog the front page and annoy people!

But heres prince and his giraffe impression!


----------



## Amymay (13 August 2013)

I'd do an online blog - write on it as much or as little as you want, with pictures etc.  And then you can update us all once a month on how this darling boy is progressing.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=o...icial&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb&gws_rd=cr


----------



## RubysGold (13 August 2013)

Cant believe I missed all this. 
Just read through the whole thread about him! bless him!! 
Well done you for not giving up and well done to everyone on here that offered equipment/feed  

Cant wait to see what he looks like in a few months


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (13 August 2013)

Would love to see updates a couple of times a week on this thread...I doubt anyone will mind you 'hogging' the front page (not that you will) and I'm bad with blogs, always lose URLs etc.


----------



## YasandCrystal (13 August 2013)

Well done Jessi&Magic - such a moving story. The 'token piccy' of Prince lying down asleep last winter is so sad.  I am looking forward to your updates - I bet he is singing to himself all day everyday now - he must be so happy.


----------



## Mahoganybay (13 August 2013)

Seeing that picture of him stretching up to the tree has made me cry, blooming heck!!

What a truly wonderful thing you have done, can't wait to see him in a couple of months, i am sure if horses could talk he would be telling you 'thank you'.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (13 August 2013)

Oh gosh is he yours now!   Sorry obviously havent kept up!

Oh that poor poor lad!! I bet he'll pick up quickly though, even though he's so thin his coat is good and there's a spark in his eye. Well done you for getting him!  I bet he's going to be stunning!!! heartbreaking that somone could let him get in such a state. WELL DONE!  Can't wait to see him in 6months or so


----------



## Fransurrey (13 August 2013)

Lovely to see him enjoying life.  So impressed with the detective work on here, too! You lot are like some HHO CSI! Are any of you good with mass spec??


----------



## Tobiano (13 August 2013)

Hi Jessi - I am no expert at all but watching his free trot I thought he looked remarkably sound after what he has been through!  And yes post on here lots please


----------



## Sussexbythesea (13 August 2013)

Hi Jessi - Hope you don't mind me saying and it is difficult to tell but I noticed in the picture that he may be reaching up to eat Oak leaves - some horses can become addicted to them and the leaves and twigs are poisonous as well as the acorns.

http://www.horseweb-uk.com/features/plantmain.htm
Poisoning by oak is usually seasonal, being most common in spring when the young buds or leaves are eaten and the autumn when the acorns are eaten. Oak leaves and acorns contain tannic acid which is poisonous to horses and though eating a small number of leaves or acorns is almost certainly harmless, they can also be addictive, and once a horse has acquired a taste for them they can actively search them out. Also some animals seem to be more suseptible to oak poisoning than others with individual animals having different levels of tolerance.
 Oak poisoning causes gastroenteritis and kidney damage.
 Symptoms include:
&#8226;lack of appetite
&#8226;staring coat
&#8226;constipation followed by diarrhoea which may be bloodstained
&#8226;abdominal pain
&#8226;depression
&#8226;blood in urine
 There is no antidote. The horse is treated with drugs to reduce the pain and control the diarrhoea, antibiotics may be prescribed.
Prevention
 In general it is best to restrict the access of horses to acorns, particularly if other food is scarce,or else pick up the fallen acorns at least once a day - although this method is time-consuming and less effective as most horses will still find some. The best thing to do is fence off oak trees - either permanently or with electric fencing.

I'd hate for you to have rescued him and then he manages to poison himself!  

Perhaps just keep an eye out to make sure he isn't eating the leaves in preference to the grass.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (13 August 2013)

sussexbythesea said:



			Hi Jessi - Hope you don't mind me saying and it is difficult to tell but I noticed in the picture that he may be reaching up to eat Oak leaves - some horses can become addicted to them and the leaves and twigs are poisonous as well as the acorns.

http://www.horseweb-uk.com/features/plantmain.htm
Poisoning by oak is usually seasonal, being most common in spring when the young buds or leaves are eaten and the autumn when the acorns are eaten. Oak leaves and acorns contain tannic acid which is poisonous to horses and though eating a small number of leaves or acorns is almost certainly harmless, they can also be addictive, and once a horse has acquired a taste for them they can actively search them out. Also some animals seem to be more suseptible to oak poisoning than others with individual animals having different levels of tolerance.
 Oak poisoning causes gastroenteritis and kidney damage.
 Symptoms include:
&#8226;lack of appetite
&#8226;staring coat
&#8226;constipation followed by diarrhoea which may be bloodstained
&#8226;abdominal pain
&#8226;depression
&#8226;blood in urine
 There is no antidote. The horse is treated with drugs to reduce the pain and control the diarrhoea, antibiotics may be prescribed.
Prevention
 In general it is best to restrict the access of horses to acorns, particularly if other food is scarce,or else pick up the fallen acorns at least once a day - although this method is time-consuming and less effective as most horses will still find some. The best thing to do is fence off oak trees - either permanently or with electric fencing.

I'd hate for you to have rescued him and then he manages to poison himself!  

Perhaps just keep an eye out to make sure he isn't eating the leaves in preference to the grass. 

Click to expand...

Hello! We dont have any oak trees! As far as im aware! I was told we didnt and ive never seen an acorn in the last 3 years lol! The leaves he's eating are willow, the long slender pale ones, but the ones that resemble oak are the same you find in hedgerows. I dont know what they are called though ): but thank you for the advice, hes not in that field at the moment but il get the yard owner to have a look, shes good with trees!


----------



## Clodagh (13 August 2013)

He looks so much better already, just brighter in himself as though he knows things are looking up. You are fantastic for doing this.


----------



## Adopter (13 August 2013)

So good to follow Princes progress, he does look better already.

The leaves look like elderberry to me which I do not think is on any list as poisonous.


----------



## stencilface (13 August 2013)

I *think* the oak lookey likey plant is hawthorn, don't think it's oak, other possibility is field maple.  Mine lives eating ash trees and branches, and is partial to acorns, and breaking down the fence I put up to fence off the oak tree :rolleyes3:


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (13 August 2013)

Stencilface said:



			I *think* the oak lookey likey plant is hawthorn, don't think it's oak, other possibility is field maple.  Mine lives eating ash trees and branches, and is partial to acorns, and breaking down the fence I put up to fence off the oak tree :rolleyes3:
		
Click to expand...

It may be hawthorn, the branches have small thorns.


I made a stupid mistake last night, i left a wheelbarrow about half full with poo in the corner of the field and when i came down today my horse's sharer said he'd eaten alot of it and she'd had to move it. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (13 August 2013)

Jessi&Magic said:



			Hello! We dont have any oak trees! As far as im aware! I was told we didnt and ive never seen an acorn in the last 3 years lol! The leaves he's eating are willow, the long slender pale ones, but the ones that resemble oak are the same you find in hedgerows. I dont know what they are called though ): but thank you for the advice, hes not in that field at the moment but il get the yard owner to have a look, shes good with trees!
		
Click to expand...

Great! The leaves are difficult to see but looked a bit Oak like - I'd rather say and be wrong than not say and there is a problem later


----------



## Ibblebibble (13 August 2013)

i think he needs his own facebook age so that we can all follow him and his progress and adventures  pleeeeeeeeeease.xx!


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (13 August 2013)

http://i-am-prince.blogspot.co.uk/
*Hand on Heart*
I swear to post often and include pictures.


I will post weekly on HHO with pictures to compare every sunday or if we have a particularly exciting adventure and hopefully daily on the blog. Excuse my writing, im no J.K.Rowling.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (13 August 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			Well done Jessi&Magic - such a moving story. The 'token piccy' of Prince lying down asleep last winter is so sad.  I am looking forward to your updates - I bet he is singing to himself all day everyday now - he must be so happy.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunatly that picture and is from april/may, not winter ): he came out of winter much much worse, to be fair he'd just rolled so he must have exhausted himself


----------



## TandD (13 August 2013)

willow is a pain relief/anti- inflammation drug/ digestive tonic....so if he is eatting alot of willow (if it is a willow tree?) it may be an idea to get him checked over by a vet if you havent already

it may just be a supplement that he needs at the moment seeing so much has changed and he is getting so much more food!

p.s. hes looking much better! actually looks alive and enjoying life a little more


----------



## Pasture Mix (14 August 2013)

Only caught wind of this story just as he'd become yours. You are doing a wonderful thing. The world might not change, but you will change his world. My SS was a rescue & bringing them on to their full potential is one of the best feelings in the world  Enjoy & good luck  xxx


----------



## Goldenstar (14 August 2013)

Pasture Mix said:



			Only caught wind of this story just as he'd become yours. You are doing a wonderful thing. The world might not change, but you will change his world. My SS was a rescue & bringing them on to their full potential is one of the best feelings in the world  Enjoy & good luck  xxx
		
Click to expand...

That's a lovely way to put it.


----------



## ameeyal (14 August 2013)

Ive just read your blog, that was really touching.


----------



## Hetsmum (14 August 2013)

Read your blog - tears in my eyes again!  You are a wonderful person Jessi x


----------



## Pasture Mix (14 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			That's a lovely way to put it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## YasandCrystal (14 August 2013)

TandD said:



			willow is a pain relief/anti- inflammation drug/ digestive tonic....so if he is eatting alot of willow (if it is a willow tree?) it may be an idea to get him checked over by a vet if you havent already

it may just be a supplement that he needs at the moment seeing so much has changed and he is getting so much more food!

p.s. hes looking much better! actually looks alive and enjoying life a little more
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say that Willow is also for detoxing as is Hawthorn. I don't think the self medicating via the hedgerows is anything to worry about. My horses do it all the time - they will select willow, Hawthorn, nettles and thistles. It's a very natural thing for them to do and really all horses should ideally have access to hedgerows for excactly this self medicating purpose.


----------



## Mince Pie (14 August 2013)

Poor old lad  Get yourself some Readymash Extra and some haylage - my mare looked like that after an accident, 2 months later she was almost fat!

ETA: just read your blog - 8 bucket feeds a day?! Are you sleeping?  :biggrin3:


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (14 August 2013)

I received a rug today from the lovely bestdogdash! So as soon as it arrived i ran down to the yard to play dress up with prince and oh my god!
It is his size but because he's so small in the body it looks hilarious! Hopefully he'll be abit fatter by the time he needs to wear it!


----------



## TrasaM (14 August 2013)

Jessi&Magic said:



			I received a rug today from the lovely bestdogdash! So as soon as it arrived i ran down to the yard to play dress up with prince and oh my god!
It is his size but because he's so small in the body it looks hilarious! Hopefully he'll be abit fatter by the time he needs to wear it!






Click to expand...

Awwwwwh... He'll grow into it x lovely gift.


----------



## Bestdogdash (14 August 2013)

He looks very smart ! X


----------



## teabiscuit (15 August 2013)

How heartwarming, 
Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## Tobiano (15 August 2013)

Jessi&Magic said:



http://i-am-prince.blogspot.co.uk/
*Hand on Heart*
I swear to post often and include pictures.

 Excuse my writing, im no J.K.Rowling.
		
Click to expand...

well I am no Melvyn Bragg but I think your writing is amazing Jessi.  Welling up again.  !! x x


----------



## teacups (16 August 2013)

I think he looks a bit shell-shocked in that haircut picture. 
Could possibly be all those presents, rugs, grooming, food, horse and human company, etcetc rather than the haircut, of course. <g>
I read your thread a couple of months ago: well done for all your persistence, and so pleased to hear of such a fantastic outcome.
Love the blog, too! More photos please :biggrin3:


----------



## Amymay (16 August 2013)

Jessi&Magic said:



http://i-am-prince.blogspot.co.uk/
*Hand on Heart*
I swear to post often and include pictures.


I will post weekly on HHO with pictures to compare every sunday or if we have a particularly exciting adventure and hopefully daily on the blog. Excuse my writing, im no J.K.Rowling.
		
Click to expand...

Jess, put the blog address in your signature so that we can duck in and out any time we like.

What would also be great to see is a photo taken fortnightly of him from the side, front and rear to gauge how his condition is improving.  It will be brilliant for your records.

Love what you've written so far.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (16 August 2013)

tobiano said:



			well I am no Melvyn Bragg but I think your writing is amazing Jessi.  Welling up again.  !! x x
		
Click to expand...

Don't tell me that, We'll have another E.L James on our hands. 50 shades of bay or 50 bales of hay. Ha, i'm laughing more than i should be!



teacups said:



			I think he looks a bit shell-shocked in that haircut picture. 
Could possibly be all those presents, rugs, grooming, food, horse and human company, etcetc rather than the haircut, of course. <g>
I read your thread a couple of months ago: well done for all your persistence, and so pleased to hear of such a fantastic outcome.
Love the blog, too! More photos please :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Photo's are coming, its been raining so we haven't done anything!



amymay said:



			Jess, put the blog address in your signature so that we can duck in and out any time we like.

What would also be great to see is a photo taken fortnightly of him from the side, front and rear to gauge how his condition is improving.  It will be brilliant for your records.

Love what you've written so far.
		
Click to expand...


Wonderful idea. I'll do it now. I've had him a week and i've got two contrasting photos but they looks the same to me but my experience sharer says his shoulders are better and they get bigger from head to tail.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (16 August 2013)

Day 2 09/08/13







Day 7 15/08/13







Andddd... with his girlfriend.


----------



## BWa (16 August 2013)

Hi Jess, I think you have done an amazing job and the blog is a great read. Please don't take this as a criticism but do you have some more grazing? Plenty of Dr Green would help him no end.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (16 August 2013)

Well done you.  I hope his recovery is swift.  I bet he will look a cracker when he is fit again.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (16 August 2013)

BWa said:



			Hi Jess, I think you have done an amazing job and the blog is a great read. Please don't take this as a criticism but do you have some more grazing? Plenty of Dr Green would help him no end.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunatly we have very poor grazing, prince especially as his field has had no care. He's 'turned out' with my horse in one of the paddocks that is for rent but yet has no one in, so more grass, for around 3 hours a day. Cant really do anymore as yard owner doesnt want potential buyers or renters put off by horses already being in there.
Prince does get ad lib hay from a round bale though so itsn't straving between each feed lol.


----------



## BWa (16 August 2013)

I knew he would be getting plenty to eat, just hard work and expense for you feeding hay all year round. I look forward to seeing his progress.


----------



## lara b (16 August 2013)

What a lovely thing you have done for this old boy. Don't worry if he doesn't put on weight super quick, best to build up slowly than risk a lami attack. Wishing both of you all the best, will be keeping an eye on the blog, great idea


----------



## Doris68 (16 August 2013)

Dear boy!  How luck he is that you've found and rescued him.  Good luck and looking forward to seeing photos of him in a couple of months!


----------



## teabiscuit (18 August 2013)

Hope the boy is still doing well


----------



## Pigeon (19 August 2013)

This is a lovely story. Read your thread worrying about him before he was yours and was moved to tears


----------



## Pigeon (19 August 2013)

Jessi&Magic said:



			I received a rug today from the lovely bestdogdash! So as soon as it arrived i ran down to the yard to play dress up with prince and oh my god!
It is his size but because he's so small in the body it looks hilarious! Hopefully he'll be abit fatter by the time he needs to wear it!






Click to expand...

This picture made me cry! There's just something so heartwarming about his expression and that snuggly rug!!


----------



## loopiesteff (20 August 2013)

Was just looking for your previous thread to PM you to ask for an update thread - and here it is  Soooo nice to see him coming on! Well done you!


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (20 August 2013)

Hello everyone, haven't updated much as ive been busy at work and the next pic i post i really want it to show some improvement! prince is fine, some cows moved across the road today so all hell broke loose at tw yard with horses flying over fences and some heavy snorting! But Prince was the only one who took it in his stride, he's more interested on talking to them  x


----------



## Nic (20 August 2013)

Looking forward to watching his progress


----------



## Antw23uk (20 August 2013)

I assume this horse is now yours? Well done for highlighting this porr animals helpless little life. I wish you all the best luck and look forward to seeing and hearing about his progress.


----------



## poiuytrewq (20 August 2013)

So brilliant that you have given this lovely horse a second chance at life. 
Yu should be really proud of yourself, he's a lucky pony!


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (21 August 2013)

Not a brilliant update but prince had his feet done today! Very successful and good news all round. Blog has been updated, turns out they weren't publishing so theres a few on there.

Worked out he's getting through a bag of speedibeet and fast fibre every 10 days. The micronised linseed is holding up well however! Pics tomorrow for the 2 week update. Let me know if you see any improvement, i doubt i'll see it as im with him everyday almost!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 August 2013)

Could you put the link to your blog in your signature, so that it's easy to find? Thank you.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (21 August 2013)

I have done but im currently on my phone and my sig doesnt come up.

http://i-am-prince.blogspot.co.uk/?m=1


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 August 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Tonibird83 (21 August 2013)

Hi op, I found it hard to read all the previous posts because I'm on my laptop so couldn't tell if you already had this:-

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/patricks+diamond+dream


----------



## ester (21 August 2013)

Gosh he really isn't that old at all , hopefully that means he will be able to pick up relatively quickly with some care . So pleased you go there in the end


----------



## stencilface (21 August 2013)

That is a lot of feed, lucky prince!  Our old boy prob gets through a bag of fast fibre in 2.5 weeks and speedibeet near lasts a month I think, glad you have him on that it really seems to have helped our poor doer


----------



## Mariposa (21 August 2013)

Loving the blog! Can't wait to see how wonderful Prince looks in a few months!


----------



## jcberry (21 August 2013)

love the blog, so heart warming!


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (22 August 2013)

Pictures on the blog. Its been 2 weeks and although he's abit soggy i'd like any experience eyes to tell me if they think he's getting any better. Simply for my own wellbeing, he's obviously going to continue being fed his current diet  but id like to hear that he may be changing for the better.

http://i-am-prince.blogspot.co.uk/?m=1


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 August 2013)

Compare these two photos -













he's definitely put a bit on.


----------



## MrsMozart (22 August 2013)

Looking good lass


----------



## Goldenstar (22 August 2013)

Looking better already .


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (27 August 2013)

New post to the blog. Haven't put a thread about it as don't want to start the whole 'are the RSPCA useless fools' but god they've swung my vote in that favour!

http://i-am-prince.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/rspca.html?m=1


----------



## Jenni_ (27 August 2013)

What are they playing at eh!

He's looking so much better!


----------



## TrasaM (27 August 2013)

I don't know what to say !  
I'm mad on your behalf ..... Fools.


----------



## horseaddict (27 August 2013)

Im shocked. Would it help if you ask the organisation that helped you save Prince to write to the RSPCA. You are doing a wonderful job with Prince and if he could talk he would have told the inspector how hard you are working to give him his life back (and tell them to sod off!) I understand how upset you must feel as i am furious on your behalf! 
Perhaps you could send them a copy of your blog and of this thread, with a covering letter.
Hugs and virtual moral support x


----------



## Tobiano (27 August 2013)

horseaddict said:



			Im shocked. Would it help if you ask the organisation that helped you save Prince to write to the RSPCA. You are doing a wonderful job with Prince and if he could talk he would have told the inspector how hard you are working to give him his life back (and tell them to sod off!) I understand how upset you must feel as i am furious on your behalf! 
Perhaps you could send them a copy of your blog and of this thread, with a covering letter.
Hugs and virtual moral support x
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought exactly this.  Just ridiculous!  If you continue to get problems ask for their email address and we can all email them with a copy of this thread and your blog! You are doing a great job. x x

ETA - Just had another look at all your pics, bless him.  I think you said the vet said there was some liver damage and that can interfere with weight gain.  Might be worth investigating that a bit more so that you know that your expensive feed does end up doing the good it should! x x


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (27 August 2013)

I was angry at first then i just got really upset! Its easy to see he's being cared for, his field is immaculate, he had a rug on and im sure they must have seen the 2 feed buckets by the gate.
I understand why they came, hes a skinny horse in the field, they didnt know when they came out that he had been chaned ownership. But they called the old owner before writing the note and he explained that he had transferered ownership to me at the begining of the month and gave them my number and address! Yet i've had no calls and done all i can by leaving my details with reception.


----------



## honetpot (27 August 2013)

I know you do not want to have a RSPCA slanging match but have a look at this website for support and get information on your rights.
http://the-shg.org/Basic legal advice for pet owners.htm
 I got a rescue pony at the start of the year and I 'hid him' for a least two weeks, but it allowed me to worm him and de louse whilst in. There are so many people that see a thin horse and think it must be mistreated when just like people there can be an under lying cause.
 To be honest for the sake of your sanity I would move him and turn him out rugged. The RSPCA employee is just ticking the boxes and as long as they follow their guidelines their line manager will be happy. Never expect anyone who think they are in the right to say they are wrong especially if they belong to a big organisation. I neighbour of mine was asked to get a youngsters feet trimmed, the farrier trims them and the RSPCA girl is still not happy, knows more than a farrier.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 August 2013)

He's under the care of your Vet, so get the RSPCA officer to call the Vet as well as putting them in touch with the welfare agency that helped you. 

I'm so cross that they finally try do something *after* he's been rehomed to someone who actually is caring for him... talk about missing the boat.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 August 2013)

Are you sure the old owner hasn't been stirring up trouble?


----------



## Adopter (27 August 2013)

Do hope you can sort this without more distress to yourself.  Suggest you get in touch with BHS officer who helped you with ownership transfer and ask for their help to clear up misunderstanding

Why not talk to your vet as well and explain what has happened, they may be able to give you some proof to send to RSPCA as well.

You have done so much, really sorry you have been given all this worry.


----------



## star26 (27 August 2013)

horseaddict said:



			Im shocked. Would it help if you ask the organisation that helped you save Prince to write to the RSPCA. You are doing a wonderful job with Prince and if he could talk he would have told the inspector how hard you are working to give him his life back (and tell them to sod off!) I understand how upset you must feel as i am furious on your behalf! 
Perhaps you could send them a copy of your blog and of this thread, with a covering letter.
Hugs and virtual moral support x
		
Click to expand...

I was pretty much thinking this above! (maybe add your vets number in too, plus links to blog/h&h threads) 

You have done an amazing job with Prince and i love hearing about his progress, so please don't let this get you down.


----------



## mulledwhine (27 August 2013)

Agree with the above  don't give it any more thought, you are doing a fab job


----------



## Clodagh (27 August 2013)

Total ****wits. No more idea than to fly to the moon. Try not to let it get you down, although I know you will worry. Can you get a vets report, from your vet (not a new call out I mean, but a copy of their last one) and failing finding a suitable orifice to shove it into the inspector through perhaps you could just post it?


----------



## Gingermonkey (27 August 2013)

WHAT? (I've read your blog update) I wouldn't wait to speak with the Inspector I'd be challenging this by escalating as far up the RSPCA chain of command as I could find. Linkedin is a good place to find influential higher up people in any organisation. In fact I've just looked and there's Senior Press Officers just come up on my first search and interestingly enough Head of Inspectorate Services as well as a number of Directors and Trustee's. 

Use the local (national press) your threads on here, a statement from your vet, farrier and any other experts you have had dealings with and I flipping wouldn't certainly wait, I'd call them to order. Blinkin' RSPCA if they'd taken his welfare seriously from the first first he wouldn't be in this condition in the first place...I am so angry on your behalf, you have and are doing a wonderful and caring thing for this lad.


----------



## Noodles_3 (27 August 2013)

Do they know you have taken him on from this idiot previous owner? (Sorry) just angers me you are helping him and it sounds like the old owner is stirring! 
Been reading your blog and although he's not going to drastically change over night I think he is looking better already.

Keep going  I really admire you for what you've done by taking him on.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (27 August 2013)

Missed a call, but they left a message. I jotted down the main point while listening.
Intorduced herself, said she had been given my number. She said she was concerned for his weight, if no improvment in a few weeks then he would be seen to by their vets. He needs decent quality food, 24/7 optional access to stable and 24/7 access to a large hay bale in the middle of the field. They will return in a few weeks to assess his progress and if it not sufficient then matters will be taken further. 

I really wish i'd caught the call because i'd love to ask them under what law a horse should have 24/7 optional access to a stable and 24/7 access to a large hay bale in the middle of the field. But oh well, unknown number so can't call back. I guess i'll just have to hope he's improved to their specifications by that time.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 August 2013)

Faracat said:



			He's under the care of your Vet, so get the RSPCA officer to call the Vet as well as putting them in touch with the welfare agency that helped you. 

I'm so cross that they finally try do something *after* he's been rehomed to someone who actually is caring for him... talk about missing the boat.
		
Click to expand...

Good advice from Faracat call your vet at once and the lady from the BHS .
You need not deal with the RSPCA unless you choose to .
I very very angry on your behalf.
They do not have the right to demand you do anything but speak to your vet get him to take your back on this .
Take your vet through your feeding and routine and make a note of the date and details of what was discussed .
I am fuming.


----------



## Bucks Fizz (27 August 2013)

Just read this thread and the previous one, Prince is a lucky boy to now be under your care.

I haven't heard much good stuff about the RSPCA so this latest development doesn't surprise me greatly.

Do you think you could type a brief note and have it laminated and secured to the fence/gate, maybe something to the effect of how long the horse has been with you and that he is under the care of a vet to increase his weight and muscle.

It might but to rest any concerns from passers by or the RSPCA if they visit again.

If I was passing a field with a very underweight horse then if I did not know who owned it I would rather call the RSPCA than leave it there not knowing if someone was caring for it.

In fact a friend of mine told me that she had spotted two very underweight horses in a field. She was considering reporting them but a few days later a note had been put up to say, please do not be alarmed by the horses' condition; they are very old but happy and healthy.

I would also write a letter to the RSPCA detailing all your previous reports to them and how you came to own Prince. I would also detail the care you are providing (eg 4 feeds per day, when he is brought in etc) and perhaps even consider giving them the details of your vet. I would also consider asking them whether they would have served the improvement notice if it were not for the fact that he was slim (ie the lack of shelter and lack of company). I would not rely on phone calls and make sure you have a written record as it does seem strange that they are so interested now.

I wish you all the best with Prince, I hope to see him in a few months time looking even better


----------



## ridefast (28 August 2013)

Just read your blog update, for goodness sake what is wrong with the RSPCA? Your horse looks good and well cared for, from the latest pictures it is clear he is putting on weight. Enjoy him, hope people stop interfering  My ex boss had a horse that got very poorly, when he was fit to be turned out again they left a sign on the gate along the lines of, we are aware this horse is thin, he has been ill and is under veterinary care


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (28 August 2013)

Thanks for all the messages! Vet came out today as i couldn't be bothered with the aggro of the RSPCA and their deadlines. His teeth were done and he was examined, vet listened to his heart and said he may have heart problems ): she knows the officer that called me and will be speaking to her and explaining that he's in good hands. More info on the blog as cant be bothered to double type! Many pics aswell!

Lovelovelove from jess and prince


----------



## TrasaM (28 August 2013)

Well hopefully that'll keep the RSPCA away from you.  200kg underweight! Poor boy. Lets hope the dental work and all the good feed will soon start to make a big difference to him and that the mild weather continues or another couple f mints to allow him to build his strength up. Well done Jess x


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (28 August 2013)

I know! He weighs the same as my 14.2 fit pony! Bless him!


----------



## TickyTavey (28 August 2013)

Prince is looking much better; you should be very proud of what you've achieved. He's just got such a kind and knowing eye. Glad RSPCA debacle now seems sorted, what a shocker!


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

I hope the vet can chase the RSPCA inspector off. Just in case, I'd keep a file with a copy of dental check reports, feed bills, vet bills and everything else to present to them in case they do come back. 

I'm really enjoying watching Prince's progress (expect the RSPCA bit  ) and am looking forward to more pics of him as he improves.  Well done for giving the lad such a break, and I do hope his heart's okay.


----------



## Ladyinred (28 August 2013)

I am sickened that the RSPCA decided to make an appearance now... where were they the last few years when this boy needed them?

I can see a slight improvement in him Jessi.. how is his general behaviour?


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (28 August 2013)

His behaviour is a thousand times better. There was a time that he would lunge at the fences at you and god forbid if hay was being delivered, he'd near on jump the fences.
He still rushes around food and can't have other horses around him when he eats but he's gettin better. The ears are coming forward and the teeth are going away. He's just remembering things he used to do i think, like tie up, pick up feet and ect


----------



## maree t (28 August 2013)

Hiya, that photo of him laying down makes me cry every time. I am so glad that you perservered and can now look after him. I so hope that he recovers quickly. Best of luck


----------



## Ladyinred (29 August 2013)

Great news. Maybe he is allowing himself to believe that his luck really has changed.

Plus, of course, he is never now as hungry as he was. If Photobucket would work for me I would send you pics of my mare when we got her.. she was as bad, maybe worse, than Prince. Today she is a normal healthy weight and all the aggression has long gone.

I too can't look at that pic of him lying down, for some reason that touches me more than the ones that show how thin he is.


----------



## maree t (29 August 2013)

I dont know if it is the vulnerablity of that picture or that "lets pick him up and snuggle him by the fire with a blanket " kind of feeling . 
i am looking forward to seeing him recover


----------



## MrsMozart (29 August 2013)

Good news about his pegs . Must be dentist season! My lad had a wolf tooth out today 

You're doing a grand job lass


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (30 August 2013)

Hello everyone!

Got lots of pictures and videos today! I got paid today and a very lovely HHO user donated a gratuitous amount of money towards prince's care! (I won't name them incase they don't want to be) so i went on a little shopping spree. Around 4 tackshops and 6 hours in the car!

Bought another few bags of speedibeet, fast fibre and micronised linseed. I got a new mark todd flymask, salt lick, feed and water buckets and a name-plated leather headcollar which im going to get engraved tomorrow.

Prince also had a bath, something i'm very proud of as his owner passed me this afternoon while i was setting up sponges and shampoo and said it would be impossible to get water near him and i'd get my head kicked in. Well, he had one, not even one panic or pull on the rope!

Enjoy the pictures!

http://youtu.be/fons2x4Qthc

http://youtu.be/DsTtucuPBLk


----------



## Fools Motto (30 August 2013)

Lovely! well done you, different horse I'd say!!


----------



## FionaM12 (30 August 2013)

Wow! What an improvement! He looks so much better.  Well done.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 August 2013)

Ow wow - what a kind HHO member.  

He is looking a bit better.  Definitely moving in the right direction.

Was your Vet able to straighten out the RSPCA?


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (30 August 2013)

Faracat said:



			Ow wow - what a kind HHO member.  

He is looking a bit better.  Definitely moving in the right direction.

Was your Vet able to straighten out the RSPCA?
		
Click to expand...

She has been exceptionally kind! Everyone has! Its honestly amazing!
He's getting rounder all over, before his stomach was quiet small so it couldnt be seen when facing him but now it kind of rolls when he walks! 
I haven't spoken to the vet but she said she works closely with the officer that visited me and will hopefully set it straight. I trust my vet with anything, shes done more favours for me than many lifelong friends, however she has said that if he finds it hard to put on weight in the next few weeks, she'd like me to think about giving him a fair ending. 
Im not particually worried, i know he'll put the weight on, but if by some chance he doesn't then i'll make thy decision with his wellbeing in mind


----------



## ridefast (30 August 2013)

Wow he's looking so much better! Well done


----------



## Tobiano (30 August 2013)

Lovely pics   I think he is looking better in that video - definitely fewer ribs to count   Keep up the good work


----------



## *sprinkles* (30 August 2013)

He just looks better with every picture you post! :biggrin4:


----------



## Po Knee (30 August 2013)

Oh he really does look better. Definitely a covering appearing 

What a lovely generous gift from the anonymous benefactor. Sometimes we see the worst of people on HHO, but much more often it's the best and that is good to see


----------



## Emilieu (30 August 2013)

He looks so much better in the bath picture. What a totally lovely thing as well that someone helped you out like that. Hope he keeps going in the right direction. Bless him


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 August 2013)

He does look a lot better. Can't believe the RSPCA. Does he have access to that stable and hay all the time?  Why on earth would it need to be in the middle of the field, does she think he is blind or stupid or something. (Oh wait, that's her!!)


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (30 August 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			He does look a lot better. Can't believe the RSPCA. Does he have access to that stable and hay all the time?  Why on earth would it need to be in the middle of the field, does she think he is blind or stupid or something. (Oh wait, that's her!!)
		
Click to expand...

Yup, he has 100% access to it. The outside is alittle shabby and tat-filled as his old owner is moving all his stuff out but i've padlocked all the doors open so no one could have shut it on the day she came


----------



## maree t (30 August 2013)

To my eye he looks a lot better already. well done and what a lovely gift from a HHO . 
Looking forward to updates


----------



## teabiscuit (30 August 2013)

He's looking better already, I think he has a lovely kind eye. Well done, and how kind of his mystery benefactor


----------



## AmiRobertson (30 August 2013)

You should be so proud  he is looking wonderful!


----------



## star26 (30 August 2013)

Love a good Prince update! He is looking so much better already.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (31 August 2013)

And for MrsMozart


----------



## stencilface (31 August 2013)

I can see where your vet is coming from re making a decision with winter coming up, but hopefully we'll have an Indian summer and he will continue to flourish, he's doing so well already . I also think with all his new rugs, food and everything else, even if he goes into winter a bit skinny, it's worth persevering, after all he's coped in far worse conditions the last two winters, I'm sure even if he can't put on weight in the winter he will be able to maintain what's already been achieved and will be far happier all snuggly and well fed


----------



## MrsMozart (31 August 2013)

Yay! They arrived  They as shiny as his teeth lol

Love the headcollar 

You're doing grand lass


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (31 August 2013)

Stencilface said:



			I can see where your vet is coming from re making a decision with winter coming up, but hopefully we'll have an Indian summer and he will continue to flourish, he's doing so well already . I also think with all his new rugs, food and everything else, even if he goes into winter a bit skinny, it's worth persevering, after all he's coped in far worse conditions the last two winters, I'm sure even if he can't put on weight in the winter he will be able to maintain what's already been achieved and will be far happier all snuggly and well fed 

Click to expand...

I think he'll be okay, he's currently unrugged and hopefully, after double checking with the vet, he'll be in my feild with my mare with large ad lib haylage bales throughout the winter. He's definitely changed, he's got actual energy to move around the field and im sure i can see some rounding up of his body. Im pretty optimistic!



MrsMozart said:



			Yay! They arrived  They as shiny as his teeth lol

Love the headcollar 

You're doing grand lass 

Click to expand...

Yup! The postman delivered them this morning. I put them on Prince and he did freak out alittle, we had 10 mins of extended trot with pointy toes that would do valegro proud.

I'm in actual love with the headcollar, he's barely allowed to touch it because its so pretty. I believe every horse needs a leather headcollar with nameplate. Kyra had one but i left it hanging up on the yard and came back to a soggy, mushy pile of leather. Horrid creature


----------



## starryeyed (1 September 2013)

He is already looking a thousand times better and his expression is so much brighter. A massive well done, you're doing an amazing job! X


----------



## teabiscuit (8 September 2013)

Just seen your updated blog pictures, the weight is going on slowly but surely


----------



## teabiscuit (8 September 2013)

Just had a look at his original pics, what a shocking state he was in.
Well done, looking forward to seeing next update


----------



## Adopter (8 September 2013)

Just seen your latest photos on your blog, he looks so much better, well done.  How great that he now feels like showing off and reacting to other things happening.


----------



## Cortez (8 September 2013)

That old horse is going to be just fine; there is no reason why he can't continue to pick up over winter with proper care, feed and rugs. Well done, I have been in the same position with rescues and there is no better act than trying to help something that doesn't deserve  to be in the state it's in.


----------



## Po Knee (8 September 2013)

He is such a handsome boy, and won't know himself with rugs and haylage when the weather turns.

I'd love to see a video of him if you can catch him prancing around again soon. You can see from the stills he has lovely floaty movement


----------



## mightymammoth (8 September 2013)

jess and magic what a wonderful person you are, I so wish there were more folk like you about. Well done he's fab.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (12 September 2013)

Its been a month now so here are some comparison pics!

Check out the blog for plenty more! Tinypic didn't want to play today so i've put them all on there.


----------



## Amymay (12 September 2013)

Starting to look sooo much better x


----------



## babymare (12 September 2013)

What a difference. by heck hes starting to look good. and a gorgeous boy to. keep at it hun youre doing fab job with your TLC. X


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (12 September 2013)

Gosh what a difference! He's getting towards a 'normal' weight now...


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (12 September 2013)

What a fantastic difference already, he's going to look wonderful in no time. Well done!!!


----------



## babymare (12 September 2013)

Jessi how old his he? Forgotten an to lazy to search


----------



## Clodagh (12 September 2013)

He looks fantastic! Well done.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (12 September 2013)

babymare said:



			Jessi how old his he? Forgotten an to lazy to search 

Click to expand...

18, birthday in april


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (12 September 2013)

Wow he is looking good - so pleased for him / you x


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (12 September 2013)

Po Knee said:



			I'd love to see a video of him if you can catch him prancing around again soon. You can see from the stills he has lovely floaty movement 

Click to expand...

I didn't get one of him prancing around but heres one of him trotting over for dinner!

http://youtu.be/kLQDV4xwq5I


----------



## babymare (12 September 2013)

Hey well he just looks grand. 18 and looking so good from when you acquired him. love the video of him trotting for his tea. thats a horse getting the zest of life back. Beautiful x x


----------



## ozpoz (12 September 2013)

So much brighter and happier! Keep up the good work. : )


----------



## Pigeon (12 September 2013)

You're doing such a wonderful thing


----------



## Goldenstar (12 September 2013)

Looking really so much better well done I would not worry about him managing the winter .
Well done.


----------



## Cortez (12 September 2013)

Oh well done! Bless 'im, he looks splendid. SUCH a lucky boy to have you care about him so much, I reckon you got there just in time to give him a chance  There's a big wodge of karma in the bank for you somewhere!


----------



## Horseback Rider (12 September 2013)

Sorry where can I find the blog link ?


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (12 September 2013)

Horseback Rider said:



			Sorry where can I find the blog link ?
		
Click to expand...

In theory it should be under this comment in my sig!


----------



## Po Knee (12 September 2013)

Oh love him!! Trotting over for his bucket he has such a bright and interested look about him. What a difference in such a short time. Well done you and shame on his old owner.


----------



## Dusty85 (12 September 2013)

What a huge difference. He certainly is a very handsome horse. I bet he can't believe his luck in finding you. 

You should be very proud of yourself for what you're doing.


----------



## TrasaM (12 September 2013)

He's looking so much better. Great work for just one month.


----------



## teabiscuit (12 September 2013)

Impressive


----------



## Ladyinred (12 September 2013)

Have you ever heard back from the RSPCA? An apology maybe? Or would that be too much to hope for.. I think I have rarely been so angry as I was at the note they left you.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (12 September 2013)

He is looking so much better 

Well done you


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (12 September 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Have you ever heard back from the RSPCA? An apology maybe? Or would that be too much to hope for.. I think I have rarely been so angry as I was at the note they left you.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard literally nothing. I dont expect to until next year, if ever! The BHS however have phoned twice and arranged a visit for a couple of weeks time. She was angry when she found out the RSPCA had threatened me with legal action and said id they dared to again to forward them her number.


----------



## glamourpuss (12 September 2013)

What a difference! Not just in his weight (his head actuall fits his body now!) but that also that video that shows a horse who has learnt what kindness is x


----------



## Adopter (12 September 2013)

He looks so much better, every week makes a difference.  So pleased you are managing to build his condition up before the winter arrives.


----------



## FionaM12 (13 September 2013)

His neck and head in the "before" pic are heart-breaking. He looks like a camel.  Huge improvement in the "after" pic. 

You're doing a great job.


----------



## ridefast (13 September 2013)

He looks amazing! Well done


----------



## Penny Eater (13 September 2013)

I think what you're doing is fab, he's looking so much better already


----------



## Goldenstar (13 September 2013)

If only every Prince could find a Jessi .


----------



## babymare (13 September 2013)

What a lovely post goldenstar. simple butso true


----------



## maree t (13 September 2013)

Fantastic job, still choke up at the first photos of him. I bet he cant believe that this is going to last. Do you have enough rugs and stuff for the winter ? If I can help please pm me.


----------



## moodymare123 (13 September 2013)

I absoloutly love the updates and would love too meet prince too!


----------



## Fransurrey (13 September 2013)

Amazing difference! Well done Jessi. I think you're going to have a cracking horse, there.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (14 September 2013)

Some videos from today, its high winds so he's pretty hyped up!

http://youtu.be/MyG1sfZSxZM

http://youtu.be/Zo0NFr0cKLM

http://youtu.be/Psi-qS2T6RE


----------



## mjcssjw2 (14 September 2013)

he must be feeling well, in the trot video does he look stiff behind, wonder how long it is since he had his back seen to?


----------



## Bucks Fizz (14 September 2013)

The difference in a month is incredible. Well done  Look forward to seeing more of him!


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (14 September 2013)

And for anyone thay wanted to see that floaty trot:

http://youtu.be/kG7bsd0z9qU

There was a tree being chopped in another feild and prince left his hay (whaaatt?!?) and trotted around looking regal


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (14 September 2013)

mjcssjw2 said:



			he must be feeling well, in the trot video does he look stiff behind, wonder how long it is since he had his back seen to?
		
Click to expand...

I'd honestly guess that he's never had his back seen to. He had his teeth filed down with a farriers rasp for 18 years, i dont think his owner had any idea that horse physiotherapists exists!


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 September 2013)

mjcssjw2 said:



			he must be feeling well, in the trot video does he look stiff behind, wonder how long it is since he had his back seen to?
		
Click to expand...

He's probably not had the energy to move about much for years. He is looking a lot better Jess.


----------



## hayinamanger (14 September 2013)

You've done wonders with him, Jessi, it's so lovely to see him looking so much better and wanting to play.


----------



## Horseback Rider (14 September 2013)

Jessi&Magic said:



			In theory it should be under this comment in my sig!
		
Click to expand...

Doh !


----------



## babymare (14 September 2013)

amazing jessi x


----------



## TrasaM (14 September 2013)

He floats  I'd imagine that he's not had the energy to rush about seeing how thin he was before you took him on. He looks like hes rediscovering movement. Ooh feel tearful xx


----------



## mjcssjw2 (14 September 2013)

Ffion you are probably right, just what I thought when I watched the video, he is looking sooo much better though.


----------



## Po Knee (14 September 2013)

Just fabulous, and fantastic to see him enjoying life. Give yourself a pat on the back that girl


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (20 September 2013)

Disappearing ribs!


----------



## stencilface (20 September 2013)

Wow! What a difference! With proper care you might have to watch for him getting too fat come next spring, well done you he looks amazing 

Is he still as defensive around food?


----------



## Goldenstar (20 September 2013)

Really good Jessi you would not even look at him now in a group and think OMG that horse does not look well, winter should not be a problem.


----------



## Amymay (20 September 2013)

Wow.  Just wow!


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (20 September 2013)

Stencilface said:



			Is he still as defensive around food?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he is. 

Its amazing how he's going. Everytime i weight tape him its coming up 435kg. Its probably not accurate but no matter where i put that tape its always over 430kg.
I'm so happy for him, his previous owner hasn't commented on his improvement. But i dont expect him to. When he handed me the passport he told me that Prince was sick and no amount of care would get him well again, i'd be better off putting him down. He then dared to tell me that 'i knew about it as my pony had got to sick and need to die'.
My pony had actually got a type of bowel cancer and after a year of every type of treatment me and the vet could think of, the decision was made to stop putting him through treatment that wasnt working.
I was so close to slapping him silly! How dare he compare his starved and neglected horse to a pony that knew nothing but love and care for all of his 22 years!


----------



## TrasaM (20 September 2013)

Just in and saw you'd done an update and felt all excited. And wow! How great he looks! I hope his ex owner keeps well away from horses from now on. Well done you and Prince. X


----------



## doriangrey (20 September 2013)

He's a smasher!  Well done for all your hard work


----------



## babymare (20 September 2013)

I will say it time and time again to you and love saying it each time- you have truelly done amazing with him. your dedication care and obvious love on him never to have given up. just amazing x x


----------



## Tobiano (20 September 2013)

OMG Jessi he really looks great! Well done


----------



## Ceriann (20 September 2013)

Just read this whole thread and am atounded at the diffrence between Prncen the first pic and the pic today.  Its lovely to see the improvement and he looks brighter and happier.  He is a very lucky boy and you sould be very proud.


----------



## Adopter (20 September 2013)

As others have said, wow what a fantastic picture, he looks totally different and he is such a lovely bright bay colour.

Well done, you are making such a difference and improvement for Prince.


----------



## Fransurrey (20 September 2013)

Wonderful to see how much he's improved. Is his previous owner still around, then? Please don't tell me he has more animals!


----------



## Honey08 (20 September 2013)

He is looking much better.  Well done.  

Amymay how is your friend doing with the ex racer that was very poor?


----------



## Cortez (20 September 2013)

Wonderful! He's such a lucky boy.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (20 September 2013)

Fransurrey said:



			. Is his previous owner still around, then? Please don't tell me he has more animals!
		
Click to expand...

He is supposed to be moving his things from the feild which will then be passed on to me. As far as i know the only animal he's ever had is prince and im pretty sure he has no intentions of having any other pets.


----------



## Po Knee (20 September 2013)

Oh. My. Goodness. He looks wonderful


----------



## ester (20 September 2013)

woop wooop!


----------



## Amymay (20 September 2013)

Honey08 said:



			He is looking much better.  Well done.  

Amymay how is your friend doing with the ex racer that was very poor?
		
Click to expand...

Mixed. Mare is 100% better on herself. But not really picking up. All sorts of tests being run. But not sure she's long for this world sadly.....


----------



## Nannon (20 September 2013)

Wow huge improvement!! Well done  keep up the good work!


----------



## Caballito (21 September 2013)

He looks really great, such an improvement and a testament to your hard work and love. I take my hat off to you, the world needs more Jessies


----------



## Honey08 (21 September 2013)

amymay said:



			Mixed. Mare is 100% better on herself. But not really picking up. All sorts of tests being run. But not sure she's long for this world sadly.....
		
Click to expand...

:-(  That's sad.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (26 September 2013)

This evening a paraglider visited the yard

 At the time i was removing an escapee shetland from my field and back into his. The noise, sails and takeoff were so sudden the shetty kicked me in the stomach, then as i went down he bolted in front of me, then behind and then clambered over my body, stamping on my head twice before running off. Now, i shouldn't have been leading without a hat, but lets face it, on your own private yard, you dont expect there to be a engine powered paraglider less than 75 meters away! Cue all horses going crazy, blind panic and chaos!

The 'pilot' decided to take off directly across the field towards me and the horses and the housing estate rather than up it longways towards the countryside. After missing the powerlines by inches on the take off, he decided to circle the fields and surrounding roads so low a double decker bus would have taken him out. He left for an hour (while i checked myself for brain damage) then returned at a more reasonable height, Prince didn't like it.

http://youtu.be/2x_mxeqUJDE

Whats on Prince face you ask?
Well.... Its his dinner.







The yard owner heard me scream and came to the fence to see if i was okay (just had a pacemaker op, bless her!) and said that it was infact Prince's old owner on the paraglider who knew from past experience that it terrifies prince!

(Nasty words not suitable for open forum)


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (26 September 2013)

What a ******************************************************** :rolleyes3:

I hope it didn't put Prince of his dinner for too long:biggrin3:


----------



## Adopter (27 September 2013)

Glad you are OK, what an awful way to behave, how can someone be so irresponsible in control of a machine, and to behave in such a childish way, as you say the words to describe him are not printable on the forum.


----------



## bumper (27 September 2013)

On the plus side, Prince looks SO much better: you are doing a cracking job young lady 
I hope you are ok!!!
His ex owner is an A***hole Kno*head git.
What goes around comes around..I hope.

Oh..ETA...it's a shame he missed the power lines.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 September 2013)

Jessi&Magic said:



			This evening a paraglider visited the yard

 At the time i was removing an escapee shetland from my field and back into his. The noise, sails and takeoff were so sudden the shetty kicked me in the stomach, then as i went down he bolted in front of me, then behind and then clambered over my body, stamping on my head twice before running off. Now, i shouldn't have been leading without a hat, but lets face it, on your own private yard, you dont expect there to be a engine powered paraglider less than 75 meters away! Cue all horses going crazy, blind panic and chaos!

The 'pilot' decided to take off directly across the field towards me and the horses and the housing estate rather than up it longways towards the countryside. After missing the powerlines by inches on the take off, he decided to circle the fields and surrounding roads so low a double decker bus would have taken him out. He left for an hour (while i checked myself for brain damage) then returned at a more reasonable height, Prince didn't like it.

http://youtu.be/2x_mxeqUJDE

Whats on Prince face you ask?
Well.... Its his dinner.







The yard owner heard me scream and came to the fence to see if i was okay (just had a pacemaker op, bless her!) and said that it was infact Prince's old owner on the paraglider who knew from past experience that it terrifies prince!

(Nasty words not suitable for open forum)
		
Click to expand...

Good grief, after being kicked in the stomach, and trampled in the head, I am surprised you haven't been to casualty!


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 September 2013)

What a difference again, well done you.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (27 September 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Good grief, after being kicked in the stomach, and trampled in the head, I am surprised you haven't been to casualty!
		
Click to expand...

I don't like A&E much. I'm fine, just a bump on the head, bruising and a new dislike for shetlands. Im fine this morning except for a stonking cold!


----------

